
Ask HN: Who is using React Native? - damosneeze
What app are you using it for? What platform? What are your thoughts on the dev process and production performance?
======
ponyous
We have an app on iOS app store. And I am currently working on another iOS app
that will be submitted to app store this month.

Our team consists only of web developers, but we really wanted app that feels
native, so we evaluated the tools and came to conclusion that react-native
will suit our needs.

I am not well informed about mobile app development in general but I found
experience with react-native quite good.

Debugging process is quite the same to web development, open chrome go to
sources tab and set breakpoints as you wish. Use CTRL+R to refresh the app the
same as you would on the webpage. Performance is OK but generally you have to
be more careful than on the web. Implementing `shouldComponentUpdate` can lead
to drastic performance improvements.

Writing bridges between javascript and native code is really easy, even for
somebody who has no idea about obj-c. So integrating custom third party
libraries is quite easy.

I really enjoy development with react-native and would recommend it to any
webdev who want to try app development.

------
applecore
Apps using React Native: [https://facebook.github.io/react-
native/showcase.html](https://facebook.github.io/react-native/showcase.html)

